# Cheese and Wine Century or mountain bike at Tahoe?



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Decisions decisions...

Originally I planned to do the Riverbank Cheese and Wine Century (http://www.stancobike.org/cheese_wine.html), so named because it passes by dairies and vineyards, not because they serve wine and cheese. It's an interesting course through the east Central Valley, Gold Country, and Sierra foothills. It's going to be a little hot, though, 85 F on Sunday.

On the other hand, looks like great weather at Tahoe this weekend and maybe some fall colors. Last hurrah at Tahoe before ski season (I said that three weeks ago). Longer drive though.

Anyway, looks like a "can't lose" weekend. Enjoy


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

MTB in Tahoe!!!

If you want to take the long way home through Downiville, you can get a run in there. I think they are still doing shuttles.

The problem with wine and biking is the sheer expense. There is no way I would be able to pass all those wineries without stopping and tasting. Then, I would have to ship it home. It would just be ugly expensive


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Giro d' Vino*



ziscwg said:


> MTB in Tahoe!!!
> 
> If you want to take the long way home through Downiville, you can get a run in there. I think they are still doing shuttles.
> 
> The problem with wine and biking is the sheer expense. There is no way I would be able to pass all those wineries without stopping and tasting. Then, I would have to ship it home. It would just be ugly expensive


http://www.deltavelo.com/giro_d_vino.html Nov. 7

Registration includes:
- Complimentary Wine Tasting
- Live Music
- Wine transportation to Start/Finish available with purchase
- Snacks, lunch and post ride meal by De Vinci’s of Lodi
- Rest stops stocked with fresh fruit, cookies and music
- Tech Support
- All the beautiful & scenic vineyards you can handle!

The Ride

The Delta Velo racing team wants you to discover what makes
Lodi the nation’s number one region of premium wine making.
We would like you to enjoy the sleeping country roads and the
beautiful vineyards and wineries of our area while benefiting the
fight against cancer. Your contibutions also support our local
cycling programs available to your community. To find out more
please visit www.deltavelo.com

The Distances

The Tour (50k = 31 miles) The Tour stops at three different
wineries, crossing the picturesque Mokelumne River twice.

The Grand Tour (100k = 62 miles) features longer loops through
the beautiful vineyards passing by numerous vineyards and
private wineries, and includes some rolling hills of the Mokelumne
River basin.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

robwh9 said:


> http://www.deltavelo.com/giro_d_vino.html Nov. 7
> 
> Registration includes:
> - Complimentary Wine Tasting
> ...


Now that makes it tempting!!!


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

robwh9 said:


> Originally I planned to do the Riverbank Cheese and Wine Century (https://www.stancobike.org/cheese_wine.html), so named because it passes by dairies and vineyards, *not because they serve wine and cheese*.


That's lame.




> It's going to be a little hot, though, 85 F on Sunday.


Did you really just say that?











robwh9 said:


> https://www.deltavelo.com/giro_d_vino.html Nov. 7
> 
> Registration includes:
> - Complimentary Wine Tasting


No we're talkin.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Cheese and Wine is a great ride.......however, the recent rains have left the Tahoe trails in wonderful condition..Dark Meat! We'll be up working on some tomorrow.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Old Priest has a twin*

Kelly (although the sign said Marsh Flats). I can't remember ever riding my brakes so hard. I'm glad I didn't have to ride up it.

I did the Cheese and Wine Century instead of going to Tahoe. The first half was pleasant and interesting, and the second half was hot and not so interesting. A fun and well run event though. I made it home in time for the 49s game.


----------

